# Tachometer



## wimtexdoc (Oct 5, 2009)

I have a 1970 GTO coupe with a 455ci and 400R tranny. I just had some work done and they put on a electric conversion (Pertronix) kit on the distributor. The tach was working great until this conversion, but now when it's hooked up to the negative it kills the engine. Any ideas?


----------



## Rukee (Feb 8, 2007)

There should be some special instructions that came with the electronic conversion to make the tach work again.
I prefer the stock distributor with an MSD unit, looks totally stock (when the MSD is hidden) and everything works like it should, including the tach.


----------



## xcmac26 (Dec 1, 2008)

set the rev limiter on the petronix and don't stress over the tac 

I agree with Rukee though, contact them and see what they say, sounds like it's a simple fix.


----------

